

The Road to Becoming a Data Driven Company - te0x
http://blog.framed.io/road-becoming-data-driven-company/

======
te0x
The Data Science Pyramid provides a high-level framework that covers
everything from key performance metrics to machine learning to help evaluate
whether a company is truly data driven.

